
Gigatron, TTL computer kit without a CPU - FullyFunctional
https://gigatron.io/
======
FullyFunctional
Provenance: There was a recent post about PiDP-11 which is awesome in itself,
but the page led to this which is probably more remarkable than is apparent at
first; a Single Board Computer which implements all logic in TTL and with a
remarkable functionality given the relatively few chips.

There are many SBCs of the era using more chips that this, despite having a
Z-80 or 6502 onboard.

------
IWeldMelons
I bet these are built with 74HCxx ICs, which are not TTL whatsoever; in fact
they are CMOS.

~~~
ttldude
You can build them with 74xx, 74LSxx as well as 74HCTxx, or mix those. Mixing
with 74HC is also possible if you're careful, but full 74HC won't work.

